# New foster pup. She is a sweetie!



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

This girl was dumped up at the lake where my parents have their lake house. The neighbor who had her needed her gone because her husband didn't want her around (they already have one dog and about 5 cats). She asked my mom to help, and my mom asked me to foster her.

So we drove up yesterday and brought her home today. She had a vet visit, shots, fecal and check up. Overall she is healthy. I will have her spayed in the next week or two.

The best news is, my next door neighbor is going to adopt her! She has been looking for about a year and a half, and just retired from teaching school this year. So this is the perfect time and Heidi is the perfect dog for her.

















With Danny:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What a cutie that tail looks 4 foot long in that last picture. LOL


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

She's gonna be a good one! Great of you to take here in!

Like Hooch said "What a cutie that tail looks 4 foot long in that last picture" Does her tail drag the floor when she walks lordy clear off the coffee tables!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Her tail is super long! It's really funny when she is holding it up in the air. It looks like a flag.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Bless you for the foster---she's a sweetie and I'm sure your neighbor will be lovin' her up.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't understand who could just dump their dog like that! She must be so happy staying with someone who understands her and treats her right! Plus, she's bound to enjoy the company of your canines!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Way to go! She's adorable.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

she is gorgeous 
and like everyone else has said what a tail and a half she has there


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Unfortunately up where my parents' lake house is, it is a very rural, hunting community. What they do around there is turn the dogs out to fend for themselves once hunting season is over. They don't want to pay for food and they can always find new, free hunting dogs in time for the next season. It's really sad. 

She is a lap puppy and has been lying across my lap for the last hour. She loves to be cuddled and gives lots of kisses. She is going to make my neighbor very happy!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

SO HAPPY FOR YOUR SWEET FOSTER GIRL
HOW GREAT THAT SHE WILL BE RIGHT NEXT DOOR !


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is a real cutie and looks like my brothers dog. Julie has that same marking on her face over the eyes. I call it the Eddie Munster marking. Love her ears in that second picture and kind of reminds me of a shephard when they are young and their ears are starting to stand up. AND my goodness, that tail is so long. I havent ever seen a tail that long on a dog before. It is great that you and the pups will be able to see her grow up.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

She is a sweet heart, so glad she is going next door, you can keep an eye on her.


----------

